# Possibility Of Moving To The USA In The Future?



## DamMac (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I thought I'd ask you about my possibilities of emigrating to the USA, at some point in the future. I'm a 24 year old female, currently working in Marketing. I'm a British citizen, and don't have any family in the USA, nor do I have any money to invest into the country. 

I have a degree in New Media (BA Hons) 2:1 classification (65%), from the University of Leeds, and have a masters degree in Marketing Management (MSc) from the University of Sheffield (Pass with Merit - 67%). I've spent four years studying at two very good universities, both in the russell group. Though I realise they might not be recognised in the USA. 

After graduating, I wanted to go into the Marketing industry. I spent a year working at a marketing company, before heading to Australia on a 'Working Holiday Visa' with two marketing companies (6 months each, as that's all the visa allowed), and a further year at a company here in the UK... so two years work experience, soon to be going into my third year.

I'm assuming my next step is to try go into 'Marketing' a large international company, and transfer in the future? Rather than working in smaller companies? I assume there isn't much point in applying to USA jobs online? I don't really know how it all works. 

I know it might be a long way off yet (hopefully not too long), but if there is a slight chance, I know I'll work much harder to get there. 

I'm just wondering if it's looking likely that I can emigrate to the USA in the future?

Apologies if you get these questions a lot.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## porp0i5e (May 6, 2012)

Hi DamMac

Have you considered doing the Professional Training program in the US? It's geared towards young professionals to work in thier industry in the US for up to 18months. After this you may be lucky enough to have your employer sponsor you so you can remain there.


----------



## DamMac (Jun 30, 2012)

porp0i5e said:


> Have you considered doing the Professional Training program in the US? It's geared towards young professionals to work in thier industry in the US for up to 18months. After this you may be lucky enough to have your employer sponsor you so you can remain there.


I've never heard of the Professional Training program, could you tell me more about it? Or point me in the right direction? Does it have an age limit?

It would certainly be a viable idea, if I can find more about it!

Thanks!


----------



## Richmark (Jun 17, 2011)

To be honest with you, you will find that a lot (not all) of UK qualifications do not travel across the pond with you!
It will depend of course, but unless your qualification is recognized in the US, then it means nothing here in America.
You really need to try and get your visa in place first, because without this, you'll not be able to stay in the US.


----------

